# FET - July 2018



## greatexpectations (Jun 16, 2013)

So I thought I'd start this up as I couldn't see one already.

I'm starting FET no. 3. I have a DD from a previous fresh cycle. My last 2 FETs both resulted in BFPs but ended with early miscarriage so I am hopeful but very cautious about this cycle. 
Today is day 1, I'm doing a natural cycle with progesterone support via crinone and lubion injections. The clinic have added baby aspirin into my protocol this time. My first scan is 6th July.
Let the roller coaster ride begin.....


----------



## Cakebaby (May 9, 2017)

Hi great expectations.

I'm also back for fet number 3. Fresh transfer abandoned due to ohss, fet number 1 bfp but mc at 8 weeks. Fet number 2- didn't thaw out very well so 2 transferred but bfn. Fingers crossed it's third time lucky for us. Only 2 precious embryos left and I'm already worried they aren't going to work 
I'm on elleste sollo oestrogen  tablets and I also have my first scan on the 6th which will be day 14. So hopefully if all is well we'd be transferring 5 days after that xx


----------



## greatexpectations (Jun 16, 2013)

Hi Cakebaby, 
Yes, let's hope it is third time lucky. 
We have 2 left as well. Will you transfer 1 or both?
X


----------



## Cakebaby (May 9, 2017)

Got my fingers crossed for you too.  
We'll only transfer one as long as it thaws out better than 60%, any lower and the clinic will pull out the other to see how it thaws. X


----------



## Ducky1 (Jun 25, 2018)

Hello! I’m new on here but could I join? I was waiting for a July FET to open so thank you for starting. This is my first FET, I’m on long protocol. I started down regging 5 days ago and have a baseline scan on 10 July. My first cycle was a fresh in Jan and resulted in an ectopic so it’s been a good long wait to TTC again! Anyone else on a long protocol? It seems like they have gone out of vogue, most other ladies I’ve seen lately are on short. X


----------



## WaitingMsSunshine (Apr 11, 2013)

Hi everyone,

I thought I was in the June thread but I now know I'll be having my transfer in July, next Tuesday, eeeeek! I had my day 12 scan yestrrday and my ovaries are quiet and my lining is 9mm. I've sarted progestorone today.

This is mit third FET and I'm also hoping that all good things are three! I have a DD which was the result of my third fresh cycle (all good things are three!   )

This is our last attempt, our last frostie, the end of the road so I'm hoping this one will work out!

How's everyone feeling?

Lots of babydust to all of us


----------



## greatexpectations (Jun 16, 2013)

Hi Ducky,
I'm sorry to hear about your eptopic. Hope you have had time to heal and are feeling positive about this cycle. 
Is there a reason you are on long protocol? I know some clinics do favour them and it makes timings easier. What kind of time line have you been given? 

Hi waitingmssunshine, 
Wow, you are already ready for transfer! How exciting. That's a great lining so all looking good for you.

Nothing going on with me until next Friday when I have my first scan. I'm trying to stay calm and relaxed and keep as well as possible.
Hope you all enjoy another lovely weekend xx


----------



## Ducky1 (Jun 25, 2018)

Hi Greatexpectations, thanks for you message. I’m feeling recovered and am much more positive about this cycle. No idea why I’m on the long protocol, my clinic aren’t big on explanations. I was originally going to be on natural cycle but they weren’t sure if my cycles would regulate in time. As it turns out they were fine so maybe I’ll try that if this cycle doesn’t work. I have my baseline scan on 10 July and if all good then I start oestrogen patches followed by another scan in 7-10 days. If lining is ok then onto progesterone and transfer 5 days after. Fingers crossed it all goes to plan, hope your scan on Fri goes well! X


----------



## KezV (Jan 27, 2018)

Hi all,

Joining this group as my first FET after Fresh cycle bfn but with 5 Frosties in the freezer

I’m also on long protocol. My consultant prefers it and says you can control everything much easier from adding drugs to increase the lining further to picking the right day for ET. My cycles can vary by 1-2 days so he said it could be risky to get the day right on a natural cycle

I start burserelin on Monday... so many needles this time round! I’m trying lubion as well this time so I can go swimming on holiday during the 2ww

Ducky- how are the burserelin injections? Do you do 1 full syringe at 50?.. I’ve been told to do 50ui but all the measurements on the packets are in ml...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ducky1 (Jun 25, 2018)

Hi Kezv- welcome (although I haven’t been on this thread for long myself!). Interesting to hear your consultants thoughts on the medicated FET. I originally was down to have natural cycle as was told that hypothetically, it might reduce my chance of another ectopic a tiny bit. But I also had the feeling that maybe a more controlled cycle may be better as my cycles were a little unpredictable and Ive previously found it near next to impossible to track LH surge. Ironically, my cycles have been the most regular they’ve ever been in run up to FET, my PMS (which used to be awful) has almost gone and I can detect LH surge without tracking anymore as I get twinges on my ectopic side around the time of ovulation. Weird eh? But at least I got some benefits out of that situation! 

Injections are fine, I find takes more time to do than the prefilled injections as it’s hard to draw up with the tiny needles they give and you spend ages tapping out the bubbles. I’m day 7 now and not really getting much in way of side effects yet. Am using 0.5mls daily so I think that works out to 0.5mg/day? I use half a 1ml syringe. Now waiting for AF which should be due shortly but have heard buserelin can delay things by a few days. I’d have like to take lubion too as also plan to go on swimming holiday during 2WW and I found those pessaries so hard to keep in! But as this is a NHs cycle I doubt they’ll let me due to cost. At any rate I think the oestrogen patches will be more of an issue for me, I’ve gone out to buy a swimming costume to hide them under.  Good luck with starting injections! X


----------



## WaitingMsSunshine (Apr 11, 2013)

Evening ladies,

How's everone holding up?

I'll have ET tomorrow, eeek! I'm very calm but also terrified, that's it, no more chances after this.

Lots of love


----------



## greatexpectations (Jun 16, 2013)

Good luck waitingmssunshine, hope it all goes well. Glad you are feeling calm. What do you have planned for after transfer?

Hi Kezv, hope the injections started well. 
Will you just have lubion? I've had lubion my last few cycles but also crinone gel which I hate. The injections can be a bit painful though.

How are you doing duchy? Thanks for your reply on my other question.

Who else is scanning this week? I have mine Friday.

X


----------



## WaitingMsSunshine (Apr 11, 2013)

Thank you greatexpectations! I've booked 5 days off work so I'm just spending time with my family and trying to relax. OTD should be 14/7 but clinic will confirm it later today.

xx


----------



## Ducky1 (Jun 25, 2018)

WaitingMssunshine- hope ET went well and that 2WW not too stressful for you. 

Greatexpectations- Hope all ok your side and good luck for scan on Fri. Did you decide on 1 or 2 in the end? Any ideas yet on when you might have ET?

I’ve finally started bleed on down reg and now comes the wait for first scan on Tues. hope it’s ok to move to next stage next week!


----------



## greatexpectations (Jun 16, 2013)

Waitingmssunshine, hope ET went well yesterday and you are feeling OK. Did you get OTD? I think it will be before I even have ET. If my dates are right I'll have ET around 17th.

Ducky glad things are moving. I've decided on 1. I think DH would rather we do 2 but I think I would find 2 more stressful. 

How is everyone else doing? Xx


----------



## WaitingMsSunshine (Apr 11, 2013)

Hiya,

Ducky, fingers crossed everything will luck good on your first scan!

Greatexpectations, all went perfectly and smoothly. OTD will be 14/7 as expected. I've got a bit of a sore throat since yesterday and felt very sick all this morning. I think it's my nerves playing up but I'm still trying to keep calm. My DD is going to her grandma's in a minute, which gives me some time to just chill and read. My DH is also very supportive and has been looking after our little one and done the cooking so I can relax.

How're you doing?

xx


----------



## greatexpectations (Jun 16, 2013)

Waitingmssunshine congratulations on being PUPO!   
Have a lovely time with your family. Hope you are feeling better, and you had a good rest.

I'm very emotional today and not quite sure why. Perhaps stupidly we are also getting some work done on the house that will last the next few months. I figured doing both at the same time will mean I can't stress too much about either. I'm trying to see it as both being very exciting things for our future, hope it continues! And if we don't do FET now will have to wait until September which I don't want to do. 
Scan tomorrow, haven't had much time to think about it which is good. Been drinking pom juice and eating Brazil nuts (what I've done in previous cycles) so hopefully lining looks OK and get the go ahead for ET in a couple of weeks.


----------



## Cakebaby (May 9, 2017)

Hope everyone is doing okay?

Sorry for the lack of personals this time,I'm in my phone. 
Had my first scan today to check if my lining is ready for transfer. Today is day 14 of elleste solo 2mg 4 times a day, and my lining is 8.6mm so we are ready to go! Booked transfer for Wednesday 11th. So need to start the 'delightful' progesterone pessaries tonight. Xx


----------



## greatexpectations (Jun 16, 2013)

Cakebaby, that's great news. Wow, that's so soon. 8.6 is a great lining too.

I had my scan as well. All looking good. They think I might surge over the weekend but have another scan on Monday just in case I don't. We signed consents for a single embryo transfer, but speaking to them, everyone was very blasé about a double transfer which has got me thinking again. I've asked to speak to the embryologist about it as I'm still really unsure. 

Hope everyone else is well. All set for another lovely Weekend, enjoy ladies. 
Gtx


----------



## leah1234 (Sep 28, 2009)

hello 
ladies please can I ask for some advise, I’m due to transfer a 3 day Fet  on the 11/7 and I’ve asked for 2 to be transferred but a doctor at the clinic has called and they have suggested thawing all my embryos and getting them to 5 blasts and just transferring Tehran 1 embryo. 
I don’t know much about 5 day blast and I’m if it will give me a better change 
Any advise welcome 
Thank you  Leah


----------



## greatexpectations (Jun 16, 2013)

Hi Leah,
So as I understand it, it can be easier to tell which embryos are better at day 5, it's not guaranteed that they will last to day 5 so there is some risk involved but if you have a few good looking day 3 embryos it's a chance for them to see which looks the best after they've HD a couple more days to develop. That being said plenty of women have gotten pregnant from poor looking day 3 embryos and many haven't been so lucky with good looking day 5 blasts.
How many do you have? Its a matter for you at the end of the day but percentage wise (someone will correct me if I'm wrong) 5 day blasts have a better success rate.
Hope this helps. 
Gtx


----------



## greatexpectations (Jun 16, 2013)

!!! I tested positive on the Opt today. I'm day 10. I usually get a positive day 14 so not expecting it. Its worried me a bit, but Dr did say yesterday he expected me to surge over the weekend because folie was 'nice and juicy!'
Which means I will probably transfer in Friday. Wow, that was quick. I'm a bit scared..


----------



## Ducky1 (Jun 25, 2018)

Greatexpectations- wow that’s amazing! Good luck for next week. I’m still on down reg, had my bleed and just waiting for scan on Tues. this whole process is just excruciatingly slow... I feel so behind everyone else, not likely to transfer for at least another 3 weeks yet. X


----------



## KezV (Jan 27, 2018)

Same here ducky! This cycle is going long because of EC last cycle but I monitored my surge so should have AF early next week.

I’m hoping the lining grows quick though so I can do ET before our holiday so I don’t have to travel back. Either way looking forward to having rest around ET.
I’m doing a mix of 2 pesseries and 1 lubion so I can swim whilst on holiday.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## greatexpectations (Jun 16, 2013)

Happy Monday ladies.
Kezv I really do think the waiting (at any stage) is the worst! Hopefully everything will come around quickly for you.

Ducky good luck with your scan tomorrow. The waiting can feel like forever but I bet it will be time, for transfer before you know it and then a whole lot more waiting!

Afm I went for another scan today. The Dr wanted to check my lining as it was only 6.4 on Friday.....it hasn't changed a bit! It's never great, last cycle was 7.1 but on the cycle I got pregnant with my daughter it was only 6.5mm so having gone through all my notes and convincing the Dr its never going to be great they agreed to continue with transfer on Friday Phew! It is tripple lined so hopefully is OK.
So I'm waiting for the time for transfer and going to keep busy to take my mind off it. 

How is everyone else doing today?

Gtx


----------



## WaitingMsSunshine (Apr 11, 2013)

Hi ladies,

greatexpectations, great to hear you have a ET date! So exciting!

KezV, when are you going on holiday and are going anywhere nice?

Ducky1, be happy to still be in your little bubble. The 2ww is the worst part!

AFM, 6dp5dt today. My boobs got a little sore overnight and I'm feeling queasy at times. My holiday is over, I need to go back to work tomorrow. I'm looking forward to OTD but I'm also terrified it'll be a BFN and than that's it after all these years and all these attempts.


----------



## kayza27 (Feb 13, 2017)

4dp5dt and I feel the same!!! Is it wrong I just want to feel really ill 

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Ducky1 (Jun 25, 2018)

Hi guys!

Kezv- hope AF has come for you! Where are you planning on having your hols? We are planning to go early Aug but won’t book it until we know ET date so our hol destination will be entirely dependant on what avail at that short notice! 

WaitingMsSunshine & Kayza- 2WW is the worst insn’t it! Hoping for a good reunited for you both

Greatexpectations- glad to hear they agreed for your transfer on Fri- good luck!

I had my down reg scan today and all was good to start oestrogen so shoved my first patch on. Lining scan end of next week with ET hopefully 5/6 days after! X


----------



## WaitingMsSunshine (Apr 11, 2013)

Kayza, hahaha, I know what you mean!

Ducky, It's all go from now! Exciting!

I'm 7dp5dt. I had acupuncture today which was really good. She told me to stay calm and just go with whatever will be will be after I said I was scared of OTD. It did help me, at least for today  

How's everyone else?


----------



## Cakebaby (May 9, 2017)

Leah, welcome. I agree with what great expectations said. Not really able to offer much advise, other than do as much research as you can and get a second opinion if you are at all worried. But also trust your Dr as they've probably gone through the same many times before.

Kez and ducky, I feel for you the waiting is the worst. Glad to hear your scan went well ducky.

Great expectations, anything over 7mm is what they ideally want but saying that 6.4 is still v. Good lining and mm can change hugely depending on whos examining you, so I wouldn't worry too much. Triple lining is what's most important so thats good news. And you also have the comfort knowing that you were successful with similar lining. For everything crossed for you for Friday. 

Waiting mssunshine and kayza, when's your otd? Great symptoms there sunshine. Hang in there both, 2ww is awful waiting around.  

Afm, Transfer day tomorrow!!! Got the call today to say I'm booked in for 11:50. I'm really worried about how the embryo with thaw out, as last time it wasn't great for us. Praying it's 3rd time lucky. 
I work from home and have loads to do by the weekend. So trying to do as much as possible tonight and relax tomorrow. Don't want to over do it. 
Hope everyone else is okay Xx


----------



## WaitingMsSunshine (Apr 11, 2013)

Cakebaby, I think I rememeber from January, did we cycle together? Sorry to read your signature! My OTD is 14/7. I want to test early but I'm not going to do it. It want to a.) stay in my very last PUPO bubble as long as I can and b.) don't want to have to go to work if it's a BFN.

Good luck for tomorrow!! I would definitely recommend to relax for a day or two and just treat yourself after everything your body and mind have gone through


----------



## kayza27 (Feb 13, 2017)

My OTD is 16/07 but I'm testing the day before as I've got a charity motorbike ride on the 15th which I don't want to miss if I'm BFN

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## KezV (Jan 27, 2018)

Hi all

Good luck cake baby with your ET tomorrow!

How was the scan Ducky? How many days late was your AF in the end? How many days were you down regging before AF?
My AF is due today/tomorrow. I’m getting some light cramps but nothing showing as yet. I really want it to be on time so I can minimise holiday disruption!

We are going to Corsica and France for holiday so it won’t cost too much to pop back. It’s just more that there are not flights every day so I hope the dates fall ok. 

What day of everyone’s cycles is ET falling on? So many questions! I can’t wait to know more on my timings!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cakebaby (May 9, 2017)

Thank you sunshine, yes I remember you on January's thread. Nice to see a familiar name..But really sad for us both at the same time  . Waw you're so close to otd now, hang on in there. My otd will be slightly longer at 14dpt. 

Very jealous of your planned holiday kez, make sure you take that time to relax while you can. My transfer is 19 days after my period started. I'm on oestrogen tablets and have started progesterone pessaries 4 days ago. Xx


----------



## Ducky1 (Jun 25, 2018)

KezV- I started down reg day 21 of cycle. Bleeding started day 10 of down reg and was 3 days late (usually have a 28 day cycle). First scan was on day 17 of downreg but I think it should have been on day 14 and it was a slight mess up with receptionist booking me a bit late (the doc seemed surprised I didn’t come at day 14- I would have if reception would have let me!!). Scan was all fine- showed I was fully suppressed and I started oestrogen today day 17 of down reg. Next scan to check lining is day 27 of downreg and looking at ET 6/7 days after if all fine. Hope that helps with the timings although it’s not set in stone and will depend on response to oestrogen. I too have been desperately trying to work out when ET is as have 1st week of Aug booked and it is near next to impossible for either me or OH to move our leave. Looks like my OTD will fall during holiday, they want to do a blood test so I guess I’ll just have to go do it late!

Cake baby- good luck for ET!! X


----------



## leah1234 (Sep 28, 2009)

Morning really need advice I’m due for transfer to day sorry tmi but I’ve woken up with brown discharge and I’m cramping really worried transfer may be cancelled, as this happened to anyone and what was the outcome x


----------



## KezV (Jan 27, 2018)

Are you on pesseries? It could be a reaction to them? 

Thanks ducky for all the details! Still waiting for AF... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cakebaby (May 9, 2017)

Could be irritation from pessaries if you're doing them vaginally. 
I haven't experienced this before transfer before sorry. But id say ring your clinic asap, as they'll be thawing your embryo out this morning depending on what time your transfer is so if they wanted to cancel they'll need to know asap too.
Hope it isn't anything to worry about Leah xx


----------



## Cakebaby (May 9, 2017)

Hi girls,
Just a quick update from me. Had my transfer, all went really well, a quick 5 minute procedure. Embriologist told us that our little embibaby survived 80% of the thaw, was reinflating and had started making new cells, so we are really relieved. 
Feeling positive and resting for the rest of the afternoon. Hope everyone else is doing okay xx


----------



## WaitingMsSunshine (Apr 11, 2013)

Leah, I'm sorry I only saw your message but I also didn't have any advice. What did the clinic say and what happened?

KezV, your holiday sounds lovely. Just right during/after treatment!

Cakebaby, yes, I totally understand what you mean. Sad for both of us but maybe now is our time!   I keep thinking third time lucky and one in three! Congratulations on being PUPO!  

I'm so close to OTD, 8dp5dt today. I've a few cramps every now and then but nothing too major. My boobs are sometimes sore but not all of the time. I get queasy at times, especially when I'm hungry or after I've eaten. However, I've had most of these symtpoms before and still got BFN's, I just can't tell!


----------



## leah1234 (Sep 28, 2009)

Hi the clinic cancelled transfer today as my period is on it’s way even with the medication, 😢😢 we are now waiting to see if my embymake it to 5 days as they didn’t want to re freeze today 🤞
I’ve booked appointment with the doctor at the clinic to see why this has happened 😢


----------



## WaitingMsSunshine (Apr 11, 2013)

I'm so sorry to hear that! That's awful. I've got my fingers crossed for you! xx


----------



## Cakebaby (May 9, 2017)

I'm so sorry Leah  thinking of you. Fingers crossed they get to day 5 for you.  

Sunshine, it's so frustrating to get same symptoms as pregnancy with these meds,  completely messes up your mind xx


----------



## KezV (Jan 27, 2018)

Cake baby and waiting - hope the 2ww are going ok. Symptom tracking is a nightmare!

Leah - so sorry to hear your news. Fingers crossed for the day 5!

AF came today! Don't think I've been so excited to see it! Scan booked for 2 weeks time. I've just realised ducky that your downreg seems longer? I started prognyova tablets today at the start of my cycle. Technically I could have my transfer around day 21 of my cycle... so I think I've caught you up?
Good for my holiday though if that's the case! I could be starting my hols 1 day early for the transfer! Perfect timing 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ducky1 (Jun 25, 2018)

Hi KezV, that’s great news. Yeah, everyone’s protocol seems to be faster than mine. Looks like I’m on the long long protocol! Yup, you’ve nearly caught up with me. Started oestrogen 2 days ago but am on the patches. Lining scan is next Fri with a view to booking ET. Hopefully we will both get to go on our hols! Will be good to have a 2WW buddy. X


----------



## Ducky1 (Jun 25, 2018)

Leah I thought I messaged but I must not have pressed send. Im so sorry to hear about the cancelled cycle, when do you hear about the embryos? Hope they make it to day 5. X


----------



## greatexpectations (Jun 16, 2013)

Leah I'm so sorry to hear about your canceled cycle. Keeping everything crossed your embie grows into a beautiful day 5 blast. Xxx

Cakebaby congratulations on being PUPO! So glad everything went well for you and all was looking good. When is OTD? 

Waitingmssunshine when are you testing? Symptom spotting is the worst! I was already thinking I was feeling tender boobs and not even had transfer yet!   I guess it's the progesterone.

Ducky glad your scan went well. Hope the timings work out. Will you poas if you are away or wait for bloods?

Kezv it's funny how it's a joy to see AF when starting a cycle. Will be lovely to go on your holiday PUPO. My OTD will be the day before we go away.

Hope everyone else is doing OK, sorry if I've missed anyone for personals, I can't keep up, especially on my phone. 

AFM transfer day tomorrow. We are having building work starting in the house on Monday (stupid timing I know) but hoping it will keep me busy and take my mind off the 2ww.


----------



## WaitingMsSunshine (Apr 11, 2013)

Cakebaby, yes, I've no idea what is real, what is meds and what is wishful thinking. I guess only time will tell! How're you today?

KezV, final yay for AF! Funny how it changes, isn't it!

Ducky, How're you getting on?

Greatexpectations, OTD is on Saturday, I'm trying to hold out. Tomorrow night at the earliest but by then I might as well wait. Good luck tomorrow! At least the building work will keep you busy!

AFM, 9dp5dt today. My boobs are getting more sore. I have some cramps but they're different to AF cramps. Technically my period would be due tomorrow but I have never had a bleed while on meds, I usually start once I stop the meds so that's no indication either.


----------



## KezV (Jan 27, 2018)

Good luck for transfer great expectations! And good luck for OTD littlemisssunshine!

AFM I think the estrogen is giving me bad tension headaches.. i get them around AF but not normally this bad. Will contact the doctor if they don’t disappear over the weekend. Anyone else had this?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## leah1234 (Sep 28, 2009)

Following the blow that transfer was cancelled on Wednesday I've had the call that I was dreading this morning as i thought it was going to be more bad news but it was good news 2 out of the 3 embryos have made it to day 5 blastocyst and have been re frozen &#128522; ready for our next try in September 
Good luck to you all xx


----------



## greatexpectations (Jun 16, 2013)

Leah this is amazing news. Once you come to terms with your cancelled transfer you can go into the next cycle knowing you have some great blasts to go home with. Wishing all the luck in the world for September. Xxx

Kezv sorry your not feeling great, hope you're feeling better soon and your Dr can offer you some advice. 

AFM transfer went well. They said thaw was fine. Only 10%expansion but the embryologist said it had only been out the freezer a couple of hours and not anything to worry about (but I will of course!) OTD 25th July. Day before holiday. And let the madness of the 2ww begin.

What a beautiful Friday, have a good weekend everyone 
Gtx


----------



## MollyJ81 (Jan 8, 2018)

Hi ladies 
So I transferred on 2nd. Think this makes me 11 days post? Do you count the day of transfer?! I had a 4AB day 6 blasto which was expanding well. Today I had my blood test and my HCG levels are not high enough to be confirmed pregnant. They are 27 but my clinic want 50. So now have to wait till Tuesday to see if they’ve elevated. Has anyone heard of this before? I’m a complete novice and have no idea. 

Wishing you all good vibes!


----------



## kayza27 (Feb 13, 2017)

I think they have to be 25 to be considered pregnant so maybe it's just because your at the edge 

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Cakebaby (May 9, 2017)

Kez- yey for AF! (That's the only time I'm ever excited to see it when starting a cycle) hope your cramps ease off.

Ducky- good luck for your scan Friday.

Great expectations- congrats on being PUPO. We are OTD buddies as I'm the 25th too, so id be 14dp5dt then. My clinic are never too concerned about expansion rate, as long as it's started is a great sign it should continue.

Sunshine- how are you feeling about test day tomorrow? I have everything crossed for you.

Leah- that's great news, good luck for September.

Molly- welcome, yes you're 11dp6dt. As long as that number increases at a good rate then it's good news. I didn't have a blood test when I had my bfp in January so not too familiar with numbers sorry.

Afm-  2dp5dt and no symptoms what so ever (apart from sudden diahrrea earlier, sorry too much information). I keep checking my undies praying for implantation bleeding   I'm already driving myself crazy symptom spotting. When I had my bfn last time I had cramping feeling everyday, so it doesn't seem like a good indicator to me.

Xx


----------



## WaitingMsSunshine (Apr 11, 2013)

Leah, that's excellent news!

Greatexpectations, congratulations again! Good luck for the 2ww. 

Molly, Sorry I can't help, my clinic doesn't do blood tests. 

Cakebaby, I know the feeling! Stay strong and think positive!

AFM I'm 10dp5dt today. Every now and then I feel like AF is coming, the feeling is quite strong but it doesn't last very long. I also get some twinges in my uterus sometimes, mainly on the right. A few times I've felt a bit queasy for a few moments and I don't sleep very well. I keep waking up in the middle of the night and then not being able to go back to sleep. Very vivid dreams, too. My boobs seem a little bigger and a bit sore. All of this could be done to the meds though. I've got my 2 tests ready for tomorrow morning. The one from the clinic, which apparently isn't very sensitive (why would they use those??) and one that I've bought online. I can't help but feel that it didn't work again, I feel like that I should have some positive feeling inside me if it did, like an instinct if that makes sense. Well, I'll know one way or the other soon enough.


----------



## kayza27 (Feb 13, 2017)

WaitingMsSunshine. I'm due to test in Monday but have an event on Sunday that I can't do if I'm pregnant. So I was going to test tomo or Sunday morning!! I made the mistake of using a 99p eBay one today which said negative! I'm 8dp5dt so it probably should of picked it up if I am 

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## WaitingMsSunshine (Apr 11, 2013)

It might be too early Kayza. I'll be 11dp5dt tomorrow and my clinic said if it's negative to keep going with the meds for 2 more days and test again as frozen embryos are sometimes slower.

I'd say stay on your meds and keep testing in the mornings. Do not stop your meds until at least OTD and if it's still BFN call your clinic and ask if you should continue.


----------



## kayza27 (Feb 13, 2017)

WaitingMsSunshine.. which clinic are tou with, Do you have any symptoms?? How many cycles have you done if you don't mind me asking xx haha that was a lot of questions sorry 

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## WaitingMsSunshine (Apr 11, 2013)

I'm at Oxford Fertility Unit. I've had 3 fresh cycles, the third one gave me my DD and this is my third and last FET. We were hoping to get 1 in 3 or all good things are 3!   Either way, our TTC journey will end tomorrow. 

I've described my symptoms in my post before last but I'm not very hopeful at this point.


----------



## kayza27 (Feb 13, 2017)

Sounds as though your journey has been pretty tough to! Sorry got confused between forums lol. It sounds as though at least you've got some good symptoms. It's the sore boobs that all ways worry me. I never get that and that seems to be the symptom people get the most x.

Good luck for tomorrow I will keep my fingers crossed for you xxx 

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## WaitingMsSunshine (Apr 11, 2013)

My feeling was right, BFN today. As per the clinic I'll continue for 2 days and then test again but I'm 11dp5dt so I really don't think it will change now. This is the end of the road for us, we'll move on now and need to make new plans for the future. Today will be a very hard day. xx


----------



## KezV (Jan 27, 2018)

Sorry to hear that waitingmisssunshine. I wish you all the best in the next chapter of your journey xxx


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Welshone83 (Jan 8, 2018)

Hi Ladies, wanted to jump in on this thread as embarking on FET in July. 

So sorry to hear your news WaitingMsSunshine. Sending thoughts and love your way. 

Hi to all, congrats to those that are PUPO. 

This will be my official 2nd cycle, as last FET was cancelled due to thyroid TSH being 3.6. Managed to get this down to 1.7 and have gone gluten free. Started Elleste Solo last Monday as AF was 1 week late even though I am regular as clock work. Typical. 

Recognise a few names from previous cycle.. hi again cakebaby! 

Ordered a Medichecks kit today as not due an Nhs blood test until after the transfer and want to make sure the oestrogen hasnt affected my TSH again. It’s turned up and looks pretty good! Have my BL scan on wed and will find out if they will prescribe me the steroids which I asked for ( they said they onl6 usually prescribe those for people with 2 failed transfers! But don’t ask and don’t get). 

A friends sober friends BBq for me today, with lots of kids! Happy Saturday all xx


----------



## Cakebaby (May 9, 2017)

Kayza- have you held out to test tomprrow? How are you feeling? I'm guessing the internet cheap won't be very sensitive, fingers crossed for you.

Sunshine- I'm so sorry to hear this. I'm praying for your miracle in two days time.

Hi again welshone, nice to see another familiar face. Wishing you all the luck for this cycle x

Afm. Still no symptoms but early days as I'm 3dp5dt today.


----------



## kayza27 (Feb 13, 2017)

Cakebaby. No I took a good test this morning and it was negative. I'm 9dp5dt. So I would of thought it would of picked it up by now but OTD is Monday so u will see then xx

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Inurdreams (Jun 2, 2015)

kayza - wishing you the best of luck!

WaitingMsSunshine - So sorry to hear it did not work for you. But all is not over yet.  I am hoping there will be a miracle for you.  It is a blessing to have one child already so I hope you could have some comfort in that.  Hugs xxx

AFM, I'm on Progynova and cyclogest pessaries right now. My transfer date is this Tuesday! Fingers crossed!


----------



## greatexpectations (Jun 16, 2013)

Hey everyone.

Waitingmssunshine I'm so sorry. Hope you have had some time over the weekend with your family. Get lots cuddles from your little one and plan lots of fun things. Sending lots of hugs. Xxx

Kayza, sorry to hear your news, its such a heartbreaker. Take some time and be kind to yourself. 

Hi Welshone. Good luck for scan on Thursday. I've never discussed steroids with my clinic. What is their reasoning for steroids if you don't mind me asking? 

Molly hope you get some good numbers tomorrow. My clinic doesn't do bloods either so I'm afraid I can't help with the figures 

Inurdreams good luck for transfer tomorrow. How many are you having popped back in?

Cakebaby, how nice to have an OTD buddy. How are you feeling? 

Afm I'm 3dp5dt. Saturday I was exhausted and had a headache all day that I'm pretty sure was the effects of sudden caffeine withdrawal! I'm feeling OK, no symptoms but too early yet anyway. I don't know how I feel. My last 2 cycles were 'successful' but ended with early miscarriages so I'm very reluctant to get at all hopeful. 

Hope everyone I've missed is doing OK. 
Gtx


----------



## Cakebaby (May 9, 2017)

Inurdreams- good luck for transfer day tomorrow.

Great expectations-  hope your headaches ease for you. 
I'm feeling very emotional and down today. The fact I'm not feeling any symptoms has made me feel like this has failed for us again. When I had my positive in January I felt all sorts from implantation bleeding to fluttery feelings to cervix pain and I 'felt' pregnant. So now not having anything has made me feel defeated already even tho I'm only 5dp5dt. I just wish I could feel SOMETHING  Hubbys convinced that it hasn't worked too, even tho I hide my emotions and tell him it's too early etc etc, it's hard to convince him when I can't convince myself.
I'm just having one of those days. This 2ww is torture


----------



## greatexpectations (Jun 16, 2013)

Cakebaby sorry to hear you having such a pants day. Your emotional state may well be a symptom in itself so don't get downhearted. Just remember all pregnancies are different with different symptoms and feelings. I'm not sure it's even technically possible to feel physical symptoms this early. Be kind to yourself and tell DH to be more positive too! Xx


----------



## Cakebaby (May 9, 2017)

Thank you for your kind words great expectations. I'm feeling a little better today but still no symptoms. 
How are you feeling today?X

Hope everyone's doing okay, this threads going quieter, hope whatever stage you're at that things are going well xx


----------



## MollyJ81 (Jan 8, 2018)

So it was bad news for me today as levels this morning had gone down to 3. Which means it started to implant but then failed. 
I don’t know enough about the reasons for that? Does anyone know?
Modify message


----------



## greatexpectations (Jun 16, 2013)

Hi Molly, I'm so sorry this has happened to you. It's a heartbreaking.
I had a similar experience from my fist FET. I had a positive test at OTD but when I tested a week later it was negative and the one and only time I've ever had bloods at the clinic it came back at 5. It's generally called a chemical pregnancy or very early miscarriage. Most likely caused because there was something not quite right with the embryo and it stopped developing/implanting. Completely natural and nothing you could have done to stop it. 
It's very common and if happened on a natural pregnancy wouldn't even be picked up as the woman would get her period and not even know, just when you test so early with treatment it gets picked up. 
Don't let anyone tell you shouldn't grieve for this loss. Please take time to come to terms with what has happened and seek help if you need it. Be kind to yourself. Sending you lots of hugs. Xxx

Cakebaby glad you are feeling a bit brighter. I have no symptoms either, nothing. I thought my boobs might be a bit bigger but I'm clutching at straws, bra isn't tight or anything!

Gtx


----------



## Cakebaby (May 9, 2017)

So sorry to hear your news Molly.  hope you're both looking after each other.  

How are you getting on great expectations?

I'm 8dp5dt today, after saying I haven't been feeling anything, yesterday and some of today I've been feeling cramps/bad back low down and just a heavy feeling like AF is on its way. I also had one brown stringy discharge (sorry tmi) when i wiped but nothing since. Also lastnight I noticed my nipples were sore if I rubbed them...But all these symptoms can be related to the progesterone..So I'm going a bit crazy here xx


----------



## KezV (Jan 27, 2018)

Hi all

Sorry I’ve been absent for a bit. The app was playing up.

Sorry to hear all the unfortunate news and nervous times... this process is such a rollercoaster!

Has anyone watched the documentary on Netflix called ‘one more shot’? Finally drew the courage to watch it at the weekend and it was reassuring to see the experience for others. Worth a watch, but pick when as it can be emotional 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## greatexpectations (Jun 16, 2013)

Hi ladies,

Hi KezV, how are you? I've lost track, what are your next steps/dates? I've not seen that documentary you're very brave watching it during treatment. 

Cakebaby, those symptoms could totally be pregnancy symptoms. Discharge could be implantation or just irritation from the pessaries. It's just such a guessing game at this point! Do you do bloods or Hpt on OTD? 

I'm still lacking symptoms. I had a total breakdown yesterday morning about something stupid and ended up a sniffling wreck. Boobs may be slightly larger and very slightly tender but wouldn't notice if I didn't keep prodding them!

Work on the house has started and I'm so excited about it and busy organising things it's such a good distraction. 

Hope allwell with everyone else. 

Gtx


----------



## Cakebaby (May 9, 2017)

Kez- haven't watched that one. Will probably do it when things settle down, as I'm an emotional wreck these days already haha. 

Great ex- I'm using the pessaries rectally as clinic said there is no difference and less mess! Sorry tmi! I only do a hpt, my clinic don't provide bloods. If I'm lucky enough to get a bfp I'll probably go to gpand ask for bloods so that I can see the numbers, and may be I'd be able to prepare myself if things weren't great like last time, instead of waiting for scans.

Like you said to me being emotional could be a symptom for you too so fingers crossed. Will you be waiting till otd to take a hpt or before, or will you be waiting for bloods? Xx


----------



## greatexpectations (Jun 16, 2013)

Cakebaby I also have to do htp as no bloods at clinic. I know exactly how you feel, I got to scan last time only to be told no heartbeat and then went through an ERPC after 3 weeks of waiting to miscarry naturally.
I'm away on holiday the day after otd for a couple of weeks so won't have the opportunity to do bloods anyway. Will the gp do it? That's interesting, it never occurred to me to ask before.
I'll wait for otd, I couldn't deal with a negative and then the 'is it too early' nightmare. Wednesday is also a good day for me to test as I'm not working. I'm testing at 12dpt though so a couple of days behind you. What will you do?


----------



## KezV (Jan 27, 2018)

If you guys are going to do bloods, ask for 2 tests over 48hrs so you can see the climb. Ideally the numbers should double

AFM I have my scan next Friday and ET will be scheduled after that. Hopefully my lining is good and I can get my ET before our holiday 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cakebaby (May 9, 2017)

That's exciting kez! Hope your lining is nice and thick on Friday for you. Yes thank you, I will do.

Yeah I'm pretty sure if I went in and spoke to my gp he would get one sorted for me seeing as us ivfers are a 'special case'!  Haha how lucky are we ey!!  
I may test a couple days early as on Monday I have a day where it involves a lot of walking around and if it's hot I may want to avoid it so I'm not over doing it so early on depending in what that little stick says! But will still test on Wednesday when I'm 14dp5dt either way so I can give a definate answer to the clinic 
Oh a holiday sounds lovely. x


----------



## mms (May 25, 2009)

Hello ladies,

Hope you don’t mind me jumping into this thread .. I can see some familiar names from previous threads. Cakebaby I’m so glad your PUPO and wishing that things turn out to be in your favor this time .

After 2 canceled FET cycle I’m finally booked for an FET on Monday 23rd thanks to PRP infusion. It worked wonders for me in terms of thickening up my lining, now let’s just hope the embryo sticks and it’s our lucky cycle.. I have 7 frozen embies, hubby wants me to transfer 2 but I’m thinking only 1... to be honest if this cycle doesn’t work then I just don’t want to waste 2 embryos!! The clinic didn’t tell me yet when the OTD is but I’m assuming it’s 9dp5dt!! Am I right!!! How do you all keep yourselves busy during this time?? I usually loose it and go crazy.. the wait is just too long for me .. any tips?


----------



## greatexpectations (Jun 16, 2013)

Hi mms and welcome. Good luck for transfer on Monday. Otds seems to be different for different places. Mine is 12dp5dt.
Actually 2ww I've always been OK. I like being PUPO. I dread otd. X


----------



## greatexpectations (Jun 16, 2013)

Having written my last post saying 2ww is usually OK for me I've realised that's a big fat lie! I'm struggling this evening. I'm 7dp5dt and I have zero symptoms. Nothing. My tummy is sore and itchy form the lubion which hasn't happened in my previous 3 cycles. I had BFPs from all of them so have convinced myself that's a bad sign and I'm fearing the worst. I wanted to be positive and upbeat but this evening I'm just feeling so not pregnant, fed up and miserable. I'm off to bed. Hopefully I'll be feeling better tomorrow. Sorry for the rant. 
Gtx


----------



## Cakebaby (May 9, 2017)

Hi again mms. So pleased to here your et is booked.   9dp5dt seems early but I think that's just cause my clinic is 14dp5dt and that's by hpt, no bloods. But everywhere is different. 
The 2ww is awful. I feel great the first 5days and then over analysing symptoms or lack of kicks in and I go crazy. I'm trying to keep myself busy by doing jobs but it's very hard to not get distracted. Plan nice days out or meet up with friends is probably the best way to deal with the 2ww, anything to keep your mind distracted and make the day go quicker.

Great expectations- sorry to hear youre struggling today  if it helps I'm right there with you too. All morning I've been balling my eyes out as I just feel this hasnt worked again. And I can't bare to think of starting over again. Life just isn't fair. Hope you feel a bit better tomorrow. And at the end of the day we won't know for sure until otd xx


----------



## mms (May 25, 2009)

Great expectations - I’m so sorry that your going through this.. I know exactly how you feel.. well you’re almost half way through.. you’ve done amazingly good so far.. wishing you the best of luck and lots of baby dust..

Cakebaby - great to hear you’re doing well so far .. wishing you too the best of luck and lots of baby dust.. 

This is only my 2nd FET cycle and in the past I’ve been asked to stop estrogen pills towards the day of ET and continue with progesterone alone. With my many fresh cycleys however, I was never prescribed estrogen because my body would usually produce enough estrogen from all the stimulation but on day of trigger shot I’m only asked to take progesterone alone.. this time my RE wants me to continue with Estrogen pills at the same dose throughout this cycle (along with progesterone 5 days before ET and throughout the rest of the cycle), he said if a pregnancy is achieved to continue on estrogen during the first trimester as well!! This sounds a bit odd to me since usually I used to be prescribed progesterone alone.. anyone been or is going through the same?


----------



## Cakebaby (May 9, 2017)

Don't worry mms, all my fet have been oestrogen and progesterone and to carry on until 12 weeks if pregnant. Standard procedure in my clinic xx


----------



## greatexpectations (Jun 16, 2013)

Thank you ladies for all your support. I am feeling lots better today.

Mms I don't ever have oestrogen so I'm not sure. I'm sure your clinic know what is best. 

Cakebaby how are you doing? Sorry to hear you been having a tough time too. It really is unfair. I'd just like to hibernate for a few days. Only 4 more sleeps to go. Xxx


So I am now 8dp5dt, feeling normal. Boobs maybe ever so slightly bigger this evening but that also makes sense because my period would be due today/tomorrow so I'm hoping it's not that. I'm tired too but then I always am. 
But feeling a bit more positive about everything. Will do what I can to keep busy (we've been looking at bathrooms and tiles today) and once the weekend is over I'm sure Wednesday will be here before I know it. 

Baby dust to all 
Gtx


----------



## Welshone83 (Jan 8, 2018)

Hi all, sorry for slow response. 

G8 expectantions.. my the steroids were only to supresss autoimmune issues as I have under active thyroid. They refused me though   bathroom shopping sounds fun and a good distraction.

Kez..one more shot is excellent. I’d recommend it although watch when feeling emotionally stable for sure. What was your lining? Are you still on for this week?

MMS... good luck for tomorrow. What’s a prp infusion?and what’s it for?

Cake baby.. sorry to hear you’re struggling! I found last time that Robin Birkit has a good 2ww countdown with tasks and meditations. Worth a go. 

Sorry if I missed anyone. Afm... lining on was 9.1 with a triple pattern (good apparently?!)I’m good to go and ET on wed. Have booked wed-fri off work and am going away for 2nights to Tenby with the pup and husband. 

Where is everyone from btw? Cake baby I think your Wales too? 
Xx


----------



## KezV (Jan 27, 2018)

Glad you found one more shot good. Definitely time watching it! I got a friend to watch it and they found it really useful to understand the process, so having friends watch it as well is useful.

My scan isn’t until this coming Friday, so still a week to wait..


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mms (May 25, 2009)

Welshone83 - good luck with your embryo transfer. 9.1 is a good lining and the triple line appearance is reassuring! 

PRP is short for plasma rich platelets. It’s full of growth factors and helps with thickening up lining and with implantation according to the studies! It worked for the lining for me just waiting to see what will happen in regards to implantation! I’m starting to get very nervous now .. less than 24 hours till ET! 

I’m getting my cycle done at Bourn Hall Dubai. I’m from the Arabian Gulf .


----------



## greatexpectations (Jun 16, 2013)

What another beautiful sunny Sunday. Hope everyone is having a good weekend. 

Welshone 9.1 with tripple pattern is a fantastic lining. How exciting you have transfer date all booked and you have a nice break booked in. We will actually also be in Pembrokeshire at the weekend, a bit further west near Dale/Marloes. Its such a beautiful part of the world. I've been going on holiday there since I was tiny. I am from London, but DH is from Bridgend so we have lots of connections to Wales. Where abouts do you live? We are in Hertfordshire now but talk a lot about moving to Pembrokeshire when we retire. 

Kez hope you are dealing with the wait OK. Hopefully will all start moving quickly after that. 

Mms good luck for transfer. Do you know when it'd will be. Do you do bloods or htp? The plasma infusion sounds interesting, how many do you have? 

I'm feeling good today. Got up early and spent a few hours in the garden cleaning out the Chickens and clearing out the greenhouse so feel that I have achieved something today. 3 sleeps to otd. I'm at the point now where I'm thinking about testing early, but won't because I just can't bare the thought of a BFN.

G8x


----------



## mms (May 25, 2009)

Hello all,

So  ET done and it went super smooth.. the doctor did say that my lining looked great which was reassuring . Had 1 embryo transfer of good quality 4Aa and since we did PGD we know it’s a gril .. praying that this one sticks. We have 7 left frozen.. 

Great expectations  - the ET was at 11:30 am our time. Usually 2 PRP infusions are recommended .. 1st infusion is done on day 2-3 of period. The second is usually done 10 days later. They withdraw the blood from the patient and prepare it in a centrifuge machine to separate the plasma from the blood (takes around 10-15 min).. the plasma is then withdrawn from the tube and infused into the uterus the same way an IUI is done.. the procedure is pain free but approximately 1-2 hours later a patient would usually feel severe period like cramping.. but I managed to survive.. I guess no pain no gain! 

I also opted for injectable progesterone this time.. I read it might be better since it provides the uterus with a steady and stable dose of progesterone compared to suppositories and/or tablets which fluctuate! Let’s hope this cycle works for us.. 🙏🏻

lol be doing a betaHcg blood test 9 days from today... where I live they almost always ask for blood tests and don’t approve of hpt... but I have a habit of testing early and I don’t know if I will survive not testing this time till OTD!


----------



## Mooface (Oct 31, 2016)

Hello. I’ve just wondered if I belong more here than on the cycle buddies board? Hope you don’t mind me joining. 

I’m having a cycle of donor egg ivf so in reality it’s effectively a FET for me. I’m on oestrogen and progesterone due to start on Wednesday when the donor has her egg collection. Our treatment is a reprofit. Having had 3 own egg cycles it’s all very weird not having injections! desperately hoping for some decadent blasts - we’ve never made a good day 5 blast. I fly to the Czech Republic on Sunday. It’s so weird. ET on the 30th. 

Had my lining scan on Saturday and was 11.5 and triple layer so hopefully all good.


----------



## Inurdreams (Jun 2, 2015)

Hi ladies. So I had my transfer on 17th July on a Tuesday. Embryo downgraded from B into a C... my fave doctor wasn't there to transfer so another doctor did it. I don't have much confidence. I did a stupid thing today i tested 6dp5dt and it was negative. (I tested on 6dp5dt on fresh cycle of icsi with my daughter) and at the time that was positive. So here is hoping maybe this is just a late implanter. I feel so down now.. did i test too early? I keep trying to reassure myself.  I did have sharp shooting pains on day 3 (same as when i had my daughter) 

Greatexpectations - Almost end of the wait. Baby dust to you xxx

kez - wishing you the best of luck hun x


cakebaby, mms - mine is 2ww. 2 weeks until OTD. on 6dp5dt now and not feeling hopeful. I was very confident when i had my daughter through icsi. Not confident with this pregnancy. I just don't feel pregnant


----------



## Ducky1 (Jun 25, 2018)

Cakebaby and greatexpectations- wasn’t exactly sure when your OTD is but it think it’s soon? Good luck!!

MMS- hope transfer went well 

Welshone- good luck for transfer Weds!

Kez- hope scan goes well on Fri and you can make your holiday!

Mooface- welcome! we are transfer buddies, I have mine on the 30th too! Do you know when they want you to test? 

Inurdreams- I think it’s really hard to tell with symptoms alone. Some women have and aren’t pregnant, some don’t and are. Doesn’t stop us from obsessing over both presence and lack of symptoms though! Hope it doesn’t drag too much until OTD for you. X

AFM- scan last Fri was fine, lining is 10mm. Transfer has been set for 30 July. Tomorrow is last Buserelin (so happy!!) and progesterone starts on Weds. OTD is the 10 Aug but I’ll have my blood test on the 12 Aug as will be abroad until then. On a positive note I am now good to go for holiday in Aug so have just booked. Less than 2 weeks to go until the trip so it was a bit of a pinch on the old purse strings, but I’m so glad we can go away! Will most likely test before 12 Aug but I’ll take a restricted number with me to stop myself POAS like a crazy person.


----------



## Mooface (Oct 31, 2016)

I do t know ducky. I’ll find out on Monday I guess?
We actually are flying on 4th to go on holiday for a week but that’s only 6dp5dt so probably too early? I rwckon I’ll aim for 8 or 9dp. At least being away illl be restricted to how many tests I dare pack!


----------



## Ducky1 (Jun 25, 2018)

Hi Mooface, that is so strange, we are also flying out on holiday on the 4th for a week. Going to pack a max of 2 tests. I think I need some warning before the blood test if it’s negative, our clinic takes ages to call with results and the suspense is awful! 

Am so happy to have taken the last Buserelin this am, onto the progesterone tomorrow. I’ve had to write a chart with tick boxes to help me remember to take everything.


----------



## mms (May 25, 2009)

Mooface - good luck with your cycle.. a lining of 11.5 is amazing

Inurdreams - I never do hpt since betaHcg is pretty cheap and available almost everywhere.. I once did a beta at 6dp5dt and the result was 0 .. I felt awful and was pretty sure that was it and it’s a negative cycle for us.. tested again on OTD which was 9dp5dt and the beta was at 13 only. Too low to be detected on a hpt but anything above 5 is a pregnancy.. tested again 2 days later and the numbers were more than doubling .. unfortunately I had issues with digesting progesterone too quickly (according to one of the clinics!) so that pregnancy ended in a chemical.. anyways there is still hope for you so don’t lose hope too soon. 

Ducky1 - great lining and good luck for your transfer day 

AMF - we decided to spend few more days in Dubai before heading back home. This is great interms of keeping me busy and not testing too early however, DS is driving me crazy with all the activities he wants to do and wants to me join in with him.. went to the Ski dome today and did some bobsledding, felt a bit guilty afterwards thinking what if I dislodged the embryo!! I know it’s stupid to think this way but I can’t help it...


----------



## Mooface (Oct 31, 2016)

How funny ducky - proper twins! I’m in the uk so we only do hot not betas here.


----------



## greatexpectations (Jun 16, 2013)

Mms congratulations on being PUPO! When is OTD? How are you feeling? I wouldn't worry about the activities. Last cycle I came back from transfer and went to a three Yr olds party and went on the bouncy castle! I literally forgot I'd just had ET. I got a BFP, sadly miscarried but I'm certain it had nothing to do with the bouncing! 

Inurdreams 6dp5dt way too early, keep positive. 

Hi mooface, good luck starting injections tomorrow.

Ducky great lining. Glad all the timings worked out. Holiday will be great to take your mind of 2ww. I've forgotten my am progesterone a couple of times and just done it later.

Cakebaby good luck for tomorrow.

Afm OTD tomorrow. Feeling OK, just want to know now. I expect I will have a sleepless night.


----------



## mms (May 25, 2009)

Great expectations - wow good luck for tomorrow wishing you lots and lots of baby dust.. i know how stressed and anxious you might be now but you’ve come a long way.. try and watch some movies tonight might help!! My OTD is August 1st (almost next week) .. I have a habit of testing earlier and I just hope I don’t this time..


----------



## Ducky1 (Jun 25, 2018)

Cakebaby & greatexpectations- good luck for OTD tomorrow!

mms- enjoy the rest of your stay in DXB!

Mooface- am in the UK too and our clinic don’t usually do blood tests but we had complications last time (didn’t test positive until well after OTD and initially with low hcg undetectable on hpt) and so they are being extra careful this time.


----------



## Mooface (Oct 31, 2016)

Makes sense ducky. I’ve got a set up for early scans as treatment is in the Czech replublic but I had a loss at 13 weeks. Last time so under the recurrent mc clinic. Hoping as our donor is 11 years younger than me that our chances are better as his really is last chance saloon. 

Can I ask whether people are aiming for 1 or 2 blasts transferred and how you chose?


----------



## mms (May 25, 2009)

Mooface - I aimed for a single embryo transfer.. I came across two separate clinical studies regarding single vs 2 or more ET, the first one found that more than one ET which means more than one set of DNA could cause the body’s immune system to over react and attack and terminate all embryos, the other found that when 2 or more embryos are transferred and one being of poorer quality the body will concentrate on terminating the pregnancy rather than trying to keep the better quality embryo which resulted in a lower success rate.. both clinical studies can be found online. It’s easy to think that having 2 embryo transfer doubles the outcome of pregnancy but in reality and even in an absolutely normal and health body the success rate of pregnancy is the same, and now some studies even suggest it might be lower! 

The other reason for choosing only a single embryo transfer to be honest is that if this cycle fails (god forbids) I don’t want to have had wasted two valuable embryos.. 


When I fell pregnant spontaneously it was with a single embryo and when I fell pregnant following an IVF cycle which was the only time I ever got a BFP after an IVF cycle it was a single embryo transfer.. unfortunately it ended in a chemical pregnancy but even though I fell pregnant! All other 8 cycles were 2 or more ET!

Finally let’s not forget the risks of multiple pregnancies where the risk of preterm Labor is 6 times higher with twins


----------



## Cakebaby (May 9, 2017)

OTD and sadly it's a BFN for us. Absolutely devastated right now. We have one embryo left to try so I'm hoping to get that started asap. We are broken hearted again


----------



## Mooface (Oct 31, 2016)

I’m so sorry cakebaby. Sending hugs.


----------



## greatexpectations (Jun 16, 2013)

Cakebaby I'm so sorry. Take some time to process and look after each other. All the very best of luck for the future. 

BFN for us too. We also have 1 left but for me I'm going to take a few months and most likely go again in the new year. I feel like we need a break from the heartache.


----------



## Cakebaby (May 9, 2017)

I'm so sorry to hear that great expectations.  we've got a full on day with friends so at least we'll be distracted a little today. Look after yourself too and I have everything crossed for the new year for you x

Good luck everyone that's still on the journey this month. Praying you get your BFP x


----------



## mms (May 25, 2009)

Cakebaby & Greatexpectations - I’m so sorry for you two and hope your next cycle turns out better .. sending you lots of hugs


----------



## Mooface (Oct 31, 2016)

Everything crossed great expectations. 

So just heard from husband that he’s done his stuff and is heading back to the airport. I feel so disconnected. We don’t even know how many eggs the donor got.


----------



## Ducky1 (Jun 25, 2018)

Cakebaby & greatexpectations- I’m so so sorry to hear of BFN. Good luck with whatever you decide to do in the future and I hope you have lots of support from friends/ family for some TLC. X


----------



## KezV (Jan 27, 2018)

Hi all,

Sorry to hear the bad news cakebaby and great expectations. 

It’s got a little quiet on here, who is still on their FET journey and at what point?

Afm- scan went well on Friday. Triple lined and good thickness. I was able to choose when I wanted the ET next week so I chose Friday so I can start my holiday one day early. Super happy that the timings have worked out perfectly and I can hopefully start our holiday pupo.

K


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mms (May 25, 2009)

KezV- congrats on having an official ET date.. wishing for it to go smooth and for the little one/ones to stick.. have you decided on whether you will be going for a 1 or two embies? 

AMF - today I’m 6dp5dt and I’m litterally going crazy. I’ve been getting a stabbing like pain down my vagina and on my right ovary (weird because this was a medicated cycle and I shouldn’t have ovulated), lots of period like cramps (but I always get this whether pregnant or not) but the one symptom I was really looking forward to hasn’t happened at all, it’s the spotting, I don’t know why I’m focusing on that one but I would really like to see it . 
With my DS (which was a spontaneous pregnancy) I had spotting around 13-14 days past ovulation and at that time I thought it was the beginning of my period.. so I guess it’s this reason why I would like to see spotting this time.. 

On the other hand side I think I’ve been doing really well resisting testing early.. however I’m not sure if this is a good idea or not.. as if this was a negative cycle (god forbids) then testing early will get me somehow prepared for the bad news.. if only I can fast forward those 2ww.. anyways it’s 3 more days till OTD.


----------



## Ducky1 (Jun 25, 2018)

Great news KezV on scan and ET, so glad you can make your holiday! We will also make our holiday, flying on Sat. ET is tomorrow!! 

mms- I’ll be joining you in the 2WW shortly! X


----------



## Mooface (Oct 31, 2016)

Still going here. ET this am. Nervous.


----------



## KezV (Jan 27, 2018)

Good luck today moo face! I’m sure the ET will go fine

Good luck tomorrow ducky! And good luck Wednesday mms, I hate all the symptom checking and not knowing...

Did anyone get symptoms after starting progesterone but before ET? I’m getting paranoid that I’m not absorbing it. I’m doing 2 cyclogest and 1 lubion which the injection site is hurting, even this morning

We are going for 2 embryos. Mentally I felt more confident with this option and felt it was important to have a pma during the 2ww.

K


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Ducky1 (Jun 25, 2018)

Hi KezV, I’ve been having breast tenderness with the progesterone. Also had some AF like pains yesterday so I keep worrying I’ll bleed but I’ve read it’s a side effect of progesterone. Doesn’t make it any less worrying though! I think everyone reacts differently to the drugs so lacks of side effects doesn’t mean it’s not working. Some people may just be more sensitive to developing side effects, personally I’d rather not have any! 

Getting nervous about ET this afternoon- good luck transfer buddy Mooface!!!


----------



## Mooface (Oct 31, 2016)

Thanks ducky. You too how many are uuu transferring?


----------



## mms (May 25, 2009)

Ducky 1- congratulations for being PUPO.. hope you’re doing good so far 

Mooface - good luck for you too

KezV-  I’ve always wanted to have healthy twins but my RE this time recommended against having more than 1 ET.. anyways good luck for you 

AMF -
Today is 8dp5dt and I have in and had a hpt.. to my surprise it’s a BFP 😍😍😍😍.. we are all so excited and happy.. will be doing a beta either today or tomorrow just to confirm the numbers but it’s a strong line I have on the hpt


----------



## mms (May 25, 2009)

Beta hcg came back at 170.. next step for us is the ultrasound scan at 6 weeks.. I pray to god things go well for us and 🙏🏻


----------



## Ducky1 (Jun 25, 2018)

mms- wow congrats, that’s amazing news!!!


----------



## Mooface (Oct 31, 2016)

Congratulations mms. How many dpt are you?


----------



## KezV (Jan 27, 2018)

Congrats mms!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mms (May 25, 2009)

Ducky1, Mooface, KezV - thank you all very much wishing you all the best of luck.

Mooface I’m 9dp5dt today.


----------



## Inurdreams (Jun 2, 2015)

congrats mms! 

Well today is 15dp5dt and it is BFN. Still have 2 frosties so not sure what our options will be. AF still hasn't arrived. Please don't feel too bad for me ladies. I am absolutely fine. I already knew from 6dpt that is was going to fail as I have been testing since then.  I already have a daughter so it is not so bad and don't have the time to have negative thoughts.  Will be trying again when AF comes ASAP.  Fingers crossed to everyone out there.  Congrats to all the BFP and also sorry for all the BFN's. xx


----------



## Ducky1 (Jun 25, 2018)

Good luck for tomorrow KezV!

Sorry to hear about the BFN Inurdreams, will you be trying another FET? Good luck with whatever you decide to do. X


----------



## KezV (Jan 27, 2018)

Thanks ducky  how are you doing? How was your transfer?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Ducky1 (Jun 25, 2018)

Transfer was fine, lots better than last time.Will be day 4pt Fri and I am so keen to test! But I’m going to try hang on a bit longer. Fingers crossed it goes smoothly for you. When are you off on hols? We fly on Sat and I’m super excited. Only annoying thing is they said not to swim. X


----------



## Mooface (Oct 31, 2016)

Ducky I was told I couldn’t swim for 7dpt but fine after that.


----------



## KezV (Jan 27, 2018)

Just had the transfer and I’m pupo! They had to thaw 4 in the end as 2 didn’t survive, but the 2 put in are 95% and 100% so are very strong
OTD 14th aug...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ducky1 (Jun 25, 2018)

KezV congrats! Now the wait begins. Have a fab hol, where r u going again? X

Mooface- I’m blatantly gonna swim after 7 days then! X


----------



## KezV (Jan 27, 2018)

We are off this morning on holiday 

I asked my. It’s about swimming and she said it’s fine as long as it’s not strenuous, so I’ll see how happy I feel. Personally I think it’s better to cool off than to overheat during 2ww


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KezV (Jan 27, 2018)

Hi ducky, mooface, how are you getting on with the 2ww? Any symptoms? I don’t have any at all... bar a bit of cramping on the day after ET...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mooface (Oct 31, 2016)

Hi kezV. Basically no symptoms here either however I caved and tested on 6dp5dt and hit a positive. Today I tested again (8dp5dt) and mine is stringer. Still terrified as I’d had mc in the past.  OTD not until next Monday though....


----------



## KezV (Jan 27, 2018)

Oh wow, congrats! So not even a sore boob? That’s normally my go to symptom.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mooface (Oct 31, 2016)

Not especially. Feel very crampy though.


----------



## Ducky1 (Jun 25, 2018)

Hi KezV- I’ve had sore boobs since starting progesterone (so before ET) and cramping earlier on in 2WW. Not really had anything else. Hope you are enjoying your holiday! I think I’ve got a dodgy tummy from ours 😢


----------



## KezV (Jan 27, 2018)

Yeah holiday is good although lots of emotions. Started getting some cramping today but it’s really light and hard to properly pinpoint... I’m hoping it’s good cramping


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KezV (Jan 27, 2018)

Hey ducky, mooface, how are you getting on?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KezV (Jan 27, 2018)

Well I didn’t sleep at all last night... so worried and upset about doing the test today... with having hardly any symptoms except a sore boob and some cramping now and then which seemed to match the progesterone. However, I got a bfp! 
It’s not really sunk in yet.. and I think I’ll test later in the week just in case. 

Ducky, mooface I hope your OTDs went well... fingers crossed for you xx


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ducky1 (Jun 25, 2018)

KezV- that’s great news! Sorry I’ve been AWOL, was having a stressful time with Hcg levels. Did get a BFP last Fri but first beta was low which induced a fair bit of panic! Been back today and doubled in 48 hours but progesterone is low now so moved onto the injections. Now the long wait to viability scan next Fri. The whole process is fraught with anxiety isn’t it! 

Hope you are doing ok and celebrating your BFP! X


----------



## KezV (Jan 27, 2018)

Wow, stressful times! Went for my first hcg this pm so hopefully it comes back good... the line on the pee stick was fairly strong.
Good luck with your scan next week!
How are you finding the injections? Mine are always sore and I seem to lose some liquid every time... hopefully I’m getting enough!
I’ve moved over to the March/April 2019 thread, mooface is there too if you wish to join?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

